# Little festaes



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

just an update on my festaes. they are only 1-1.5" long. I have too many of these little shits







so if anybody who is local wants some, tell me









most of them










my best female (going to downsouth when ever his lazy ass can get her)





































couple others


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

rad lemmy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

nice little shits, use em for bait, catch urself a big catfish or striper


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

nice looking little fellas you got there


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Filo said:


> nice little shits, use em for bait, catch urself a big catfish or striper
> [snapback]861340[/snapback]​


thats some expensive bait... rapps sells these fuckers for 5.50ea


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Nice little fish.... make expensive feeders for your other fish.


----------

